# Fixed term contract OK?



## Danielle86 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I have written on here a couple of times regarding my American husbands visa. He is still in America and we hope to apply for his visa in the next couple of weeks.

Although I have been told a fixed contract of employment is valid I just wanted to check before we apply.

- I am on a 9 month contract (end August 29th 2014)
- Salary of £22,000
- Total I will have earned through contract at time of application - £11,000

We will apply as soon as I have my 6th pay slip - next week.
Please can you confirm if this will be valid?

Look forward to hearing from you,
Danielle


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Should be fine. They do allow fixed-contract jobs because you may soon find another job, contract or otherwise, to continue earning.


----------



## Danielle86 (Apr 7, 2014)

Perfect thank you.

I live in Edinburgh, so we will continue to live her until the end of my contract. My mum has a property in England that we are considering moving to when the contract is over.

Should we mention that we 'plan' to move to England to live there?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Danielle86 (Apr 7, 2014)

Also, I have a place at university I wish to take in England starting in September. I am not sure if I should defer this. 

Do you think I should mention this? or will the fact that I wont be earning (if I go this year) hinder the application?

The only reason I would defer would be the visa application.

Thanks for all your help!

Danielle


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

You don't need to mention future plans to move. Just be clear about the accommodation he will be living in when he arrives. 

As for uni, they wouldn't need to know that either but bare in mind you need to do this again in 2.5 years so think carefully about any financial implications.


----------



## Danielle86 (Apr 7, 2014)

That's great thank you very much!

It's a PGCE (1 year) so I will be a qualified teacher and working by next September hopefully.

Thanks so much for your help, we really appreciate it.

Danielle


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok well maybe it would be better in fact for you not to defer, unless the uni has another in take before Sept 2015. Would give you more time to settle into employment before renewal.... Just a thought.


----------



## Danielle86 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks very much.

It's all very confusing and stressful so all advice and help welcomed!

Thanks again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't mention any of your future plans. They are irrelevant to your application. Provided you meet the requirements from your present circumstances, you should be approved. Remember, once your husband has his spouse visa, he can work and his income can be considered as well for the next application in 30 months.


----------



## Danielle86 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help.

I will probably call on you again in the future!

Danielle


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

*is fixed term contract fine?*

Hi All

Can you please advice me I want to apply for the UK spouse visa my husband started his job on January he got a contract(fixed term contract) till end of August is this contract cause a problem? they may extend it. he will get his payslip and his bank statement on the 26th of this month .he does not have p60 as he started his job in January is this a problem ? 
i have one more question please can someone explain the 28 days rule does 28 rule is from the online appointment day or on the day when I go for appointment day and hand them my application and documents for my spouse visa?
we want to apply in July for example if we apply online on the 30th of June and book appointment on the 20th of July is that OK?
I want to know whether the 28 days rule for the payslips and bank statements begin on the day when you make in person appointment for your spouse visa from UK or the day of the appointment?
I hope Joppa or Nyclon would help me in this.
Thank u very much


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

can u advise me please?????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Fixed-term contract till August is fine.
He should have received P60 for 2014-15 tax year by the end of May. If not, demand it from his employer. It's his legal right.
28-day rule means that your most recent payslip and corresponding bank statement must be dated no more than 28 days before the date of online application. It has nothing to do with when you go for your biometrics.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you joppa for your reply .
He can t submit the p60 as he worked part time last year and earned less than the financial requirement he started his job on January with fixed term contract and he is waiting for the recent payslip and bank statement to apply under category A.Is it really necessary?can he just write that a note to explain that he does not have a current p60.
just want to be sure about this we want to apply in July if we apply online on the 30th of June and submit my documents on the 20th of July is that OK? u think the recent payslip and bank statement are dated no earlier than 28 days .
sorry iam confused can u clarify please joppa


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I've explained to you already. Everything is crystal clear. What don't you understand?
You must submit P60 as it at least partially covers the period of employment you are submitting. You get P60 for each job. You should staple a note pointing out how it doesn't fully reflect your financial details you are submitting.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

just worry if they check the p60 of last year they may refuse my visa .can u just guide me what can he write in the note do you have an example?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just write the enclosed P60 doesn't fully reflect the financial evidence you are submitting in meeting the financial requirement. The importance of P60 is that it shows tax has been deducted from your pay and serves to authenticate the job as legitimate and not under-the-table black economy.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

hi joppa i just want to explain this since my husband started work after the tax year he only done part time jobs before that at other companies he does not have a P60. 
Is it ok not to include any P60 and write a note explaining he does not have one yet? as he started his job in January. i read that many applications refused because of p60 iam worried about this point


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If he started his fixed-term job in January 2015, then he should have received P60 with regard to his present job by the end of May. UKVI expects to see it and if you don't supply it, they may wonder why and suspect you may have something to hide. So submit his P60 with explanatory note, or demand his P60 from his employer if they haven't given him one.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa so he has to submit the p60 (2014-2015) with a note regarding p60 what can i write as a title NOTE REGARDING P60 or what? can u check this content please.

To Entrance Clearance officer,

We have enclosed my latest P60 (for 2014/2015 tax year) in my wife’s spouse visa application. 
Due to starting my current employment (the employment that is being relied upon in the visa application) on January 2015 however, my current role is only reflected in the P60 for the months from January to April 2015. 

If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact me on the above contact details.

Yours sincerely, 
is this OK?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just the middle paragraph.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa 
1-my husband said that he got p60 of 2015 only including the new job is that ok?
2-how many screen shots i need to take?, 
3- our main communications are What's App and Skype is this enough AS proof of communication in the last 6 months ?. 
4-and how many wedding pictures we have to give ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2014-2015 P60 only.
Just representative samples during which you have been separated. No more than 10-15 pages.
10-15 photos max.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi We plan to stay at my husband's parents house do they have to sign the accommodation letter?
is the signature important?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

please i want to know the accommodation documents we need my husband lives with his parents do we need to provide council tax statements and utilities bills ?and how many bills we need to provide?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One of his parents has to sign the accommodation letter. You also need either council tax or utility bill as proof of their occupation, and land registry title certificate or mortgage statement as proof of ownership. As the accommodation will be shared, inspection report is highly recommended.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

so we need land registry title certificate or mortgage statement not both right? how many utility bills we have to provide and which ones?
are these the documents we need:
1-Land Registry documents
2-property inspection report
3-utilities bills
4-accommodation details with a supporting letter from the occupant/landlord confirming that you are able to stay there


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One of title certificate or mortgage statement.
Either council tax bill/statement or one utility bill.
The list is ok.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

please can someone help According the Photos i read that they should be printed on photographic paper and attached to A4 paper with brief captions below. so how i can attach them to A4 using the glue or what? do i need to copy them as well ?can i write a title in every page eg: engagment pics,wedding pics....etc?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you have common sense? How else can you stick photos to cards? I suppose you can use fancy stationery. Annotate every photo with a brief caption. If you want photos returned, provide a copy but you can just print out photos on ordinary office paper at low resolution.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

can my husband pay the NHS Surcharge online in uk then give me the reference number? how much he has to pay 500£ or 600£? do we need to pay the NHS surcharge before we fill in the application form online or after?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

£600 for spouse visa. Yes, he can pay but you must quote the reference number on the front of your printed-out form. You can pay at any time before you attend your biometrics and submission of documents.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa i want to ask you about priorirty service is it avaliable in Morocco for settlement visa application? and how much we need to pay ?how long does it take ? or u think we just use the standard type?and how long does it take?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

hi iam worried and i dont want my app to be rejected my husband started his job on the 07 January and we have 6 months payslips from Jan to June his January payslip is 1865 do we need to wait to provide 6 full months ?as we have all documents ready we want to apply next week .
i need your advise can we just wait then give July payslip or its ok to provide January payslip (1865)
waiting for your advise


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can submit Jan to June payslips. If the June payment is dated 7th June, then you have to apply online at the latest by next Sunday, 5th July to meet the 28-day rule (see above under the stickies). £1,865 is fine. You need a minimum monthly pay of £1,550 gross.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa .
my husband got his recent payslip on Friday 26 June can we still apply next Sunday 05 July or i have to wait till next month ? my husband is coming on 16 July all documents are ready to hand .but i am confused i read in this forum that payslips must include 6 calendar months? my husband January payslip is £1,865 is this fine??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

His payslips must cover a period of 6 months, which means 6 monthly payslips. January payslip is for more than £1,550, so fine, as also for other months.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

my husband earns more than £2000 every month from January to June he gets paid on the 26 of every month
he started his job on the 7 of January ( salary is 1865£) is his January payslip acceptable as he started his job a week later?.i read in this forum that some people gave advises to wait till next month to complete 6 calendar month is this right?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

i dont want to submit the online application as well as i dont want to pay visa fees then they refuse my application as iam confused and i need someone to clarify this properly


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You must submit his full 6-month pay, so if he started work on 7th January, your sixth payslip must cover the month up to 7th July. Or it may be simpler just to submit his Feb to July payslips which cover the full 6 months.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa please can you clarify these questions:

1)the question is the January payslip acceptable even he started his job one week later? or we have to apply after the 07th July?.

2)there is a question in the Appendix 2 said:
3.9 What type of employment is this? 
do we need to put permanent or temporary as my husband has fixed term contract from January to end of August


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 It's best not to submit January payslip as it doesn't fully cover a whole month. That's why I said start with February.
#2 Answer fixed-term contract, which is temporary.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa iam more confused now u said we can provide the Jan payslip (1860 pound) then after u said its best not to submit Jan payslip and we have to provide Feb to July payslips to cover the whole month
1)do you think we will have a problem if we just apply using payslips from 26th January to 26th June as my husband started one week later because of Christmas holiday.
2)my husband booked his flight ticket(very expensive) on the mid of July and ready all documents to hand them soon in the visa center . i dont know what to do?
if anyone has the same situation please i need more clarification


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Yes it would cause problem. Since he started work on 7th January, 26th June payslip doesn't take his period of employment up to full 6 months. So you either present 7th January to 7th July income (which you can't because his next payslip is dated 26th July) or just 26th Feb to 26th July payslips, which do cover full 6 months. If he presents 26th Jan to 26th June payslips, he will be rejected. At the time of my earlier reply, you hadn't made it clear when his payslip would be dated.
#2 It's his fault for buying a flight before getting his visa.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

we will wait to get 26th July payslips and bank statement but the problem is he has to wait for his original bank statement till August it arrives on 21st August 
1)can he get a temporary bank statement from the bank on the 27th of July?
2)i passed the KET English test A2 on March 2015 is this ok or i have to do another test? is there an expiry date for the Ket exam?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

can someone advise me
1)can he get a temporary bank statement from the bank on the 27th of July?
we will wait to get 26th July payslips and bank statement but the problem is he has to wait for his original bank statement till August it arrives on 21st August .
2)i passed the KET English test A2 on March 2015 is this ok or i have to do another test? is there an expiry date for the Ket exam?
3) my husband get same salary in the last six months ( £2200 monthly) how they can take the lowest payslip and he gets the same salary monthly .
4)which category we should rely on ?


----------



## Newgirl21 (Jul 30, 2013)

When I sponsered my husband for his spouse visa I had five monthd of original bank statements, I did not want to wait for my next bank statement in the post so the day after my salary went into my account, I went to my bank and the printed a statement up to that date, they stamped and signed it. His application was successful. I think it's fine as long as it shows your salary going in. I did also attach a note to explain


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you newgirl21 i was worried as we don't want to wait one more month is it necessary to sign the bank statement and attach a note to explain ? or it should be alright if they just stamp it


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

my husband get same salary in the last six months ( £2200 monthly) how they can take the lowest payslip and he gets the same salary monthly .
1)which category we should rely on ?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

please i need your advises


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They just use the same amount he gets monthly to work out the annual pay. This is common sense.
Cat A?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa i want to know 
1)what is the difference between salaried and non-salaried?
i read here that they take the lowest amount of the past 6 months .my husband get ths same income every month more than (£2000) so we apply under category A right?
2)do we need to provide 6 months payslips or 7 payslips?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi everyone i need your advises please
my husband started his job on 7th January 2015, and received his first payslip during that month on 26th January (and exceeded the £1550 minimum). We were planning to apply end of June, after he receives his sixth payslip at the end of June. after reading statement about needing to cover the entire month, we have to wait till he gets 6 full months (since he didn't work the first week of January) we are going to wait till he gets July payslip
1) is this mean not applying till the start of August?,
2)can we apply online end of July 30th after getting payslip on the 26th of July ?
3)do we need to provide 7 payslips(Jan to Jul) or 6 payslips (Feb to July)should be ok? 
4)whats the best option?
5)if we provide 7 months payslips do we need to provide 7 bank statements as well?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is the last time I will answer your same questions!
Apply using Feb to July payslips as your Jan payslip only covers part of a month. You need details of full 6-month income.
As soon as you get your July pay, apply, and get a printout of extra bank statement that shows July pay being credited. You will have to get it stamped by bank if it's not original - i.e. sent to you by post.
So pay details Feb to July (6 payslips) with corresponding bank statement.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you joppa its clear now


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi i need your advise please
let say i fill in and pay the application online today 10th July and my husband will recieve his payslip on the 24th July is this ok ? or i have to wait till my husband gets his payslip then apply?
thnx


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mera860 said:


> Hi i need your advise please let say i fill in and pay the application online today 10th July and my husband will recieve his payslip on the 24th July is this ok ? or i have to wait till my husband gets his payslip then apply? thnx


Please see the sticky at the top of the forum home page.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

i can t can u please answer my question i want to book appointment ASAP because of the summer holiday not many dates are available


----------



## Soni13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Mera can you please tell me first where is your husband working? Because the rules are diffrent for each type of employment?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you soni13 my husband is a teacher


----------



## Soni13 (Jul 4, 2015)

I read all of your forum i totally agreed to joppa and did you get appointment? Best of luck !


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

not yet that's why i asked the question i need some helps if someone has experience 
1) if i fill in the application online today and my husband will receive his payslip on the 24th July is this ok ?
2) or i have to wait until my husband gets his payslip then apply?
thnx


----------



## Soni13 (Jul 4, 2015)

I think wait dont hurry


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi i need someone to advice me
my husband lives in a 3 bedroom house owned by his parents. only my husband and his parents in the house .is it necessary to get a housing inspection report? if not what are the documents we should provide?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, as shared accommodation a report is highly recommended. Plus letter of offer from parents, proof of ownership such as Land Registry title certificate, and council tax or utility bill as evidence of living there.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you Joppa i have another question 
my husband manager mentioned in the employment letter that his fixed term contract ends end of August and we are going to apply for spouse visa end of July.
1)is this ok if they mentioned that His job started on January 2015 and ends end of August or we will have a problem .
he is going to apply for the same job this week so they may offer him the job.
2)does he need to mention in the sponsor letter that he applied for the same job or no?
thank you very much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Fine.
#2 No.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

My husband gets his payslip on the 26 th of every month. this month he is going to get it on the 24th July because of the weekend and get the latest bank statement stamped on the 27 th of July 
1)is it ok if we apply online on the 24 th JULY? or we have to wait for the bank statement to get stamped?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

27th is better.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

is Bank letter or balance certificate necessary ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not if you have full range of original bank statement.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

do my husband has to provide the recent utility bill as evidence of living in his parents house? or April bill is fine? as he couldn't find the recent utility bill.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

please advice me


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi please joppa i need your help iam going to apply end of this week
1)is it necessary to submit 26 weeks payslips? my husband gets his recent payslip on 24th July
2) can we apply same day or we have to wait till we complete 26 weeks we are going to submit 6 months payslips(February-July)
thank you very much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Yes, 26 weeks for Cat A.
#2 You can't apply until you have 26 weekly payslips.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

i need your help joppa iam confused can you clarify these points please
we are going to submit 6 months payslips( Feb-July) my husband gets July payslip on the 24th July this week normally he gets his payslips on the 26th every month because of the weekend he get it before that date 
1)when do u think we should apply online(i mean the date)?
do we count 26 weeks or 26 weeks payslips iam confused if we count from 1st Febraury to 24th July -its only 25 weeks payslips is this correct ?
2)can we submit January payslip to complete 26 weeks payslips


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

I saw in a previous post where someone was advised to put 7 payslips in to be safe to cover the missing week. Is it not the same if 7 days is missing to complete 26 weeks payslip as my husband get paid on the 26th of the month and we have 6 months payslips (Feb-July)
the fact that the last is dated the 24th July 
1)is this will make the period less than 6 months?


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

please i need your advises iam going to apply soon


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

no reply please i need your answers as soon as possible


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

we are going to submit 6 months payslips( Feb-July) my husband gets July payslip on the 24th July this week normally he gets his payslips on the 26th every month because of the weekend he get it before that date 
1)when do u think we should apply online(i mean the date)?
do we count 26 weeks or 26 weeks payslips iam confused if we count from 1st Febraury to 24th July -its only 25 weeks payslips is this correct ?
2)can we submit January payslip to complete 26 weeks payslips


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

can you advise me joppa please can you answer my previous queastions
is it ok to apply same day my husband get his payslip 24th July
1)when do u think we should apply online(i mean the date)?
we are going to submit Feb -July payslips


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need 26 weekly payslips.
You need in addition corresponding bank statement showing the salary going in. So you need to get extra statement, possible online and printed out, which needs to be stamped by bank staff. So this will take a day or two and then the evidence needs to be sent to you to include in your supporting documents. You can apply online as soon as your sponsor gets his latest pay, and provide documentary evidence in time for your biometric appointment.


----------



## mera860 (Jun 11, 2015)

my husband gets his recent payslip on the 24th July and he is going to get bank statement showing the salary going in on the 27th July to complete 6 months payslips (February-July)
1)can we apply same day as soon as we get the recent bank statement on 27th July?
2)do you think we should wait till the 02nd of August to complete 26 weeks ?
3)do you think we should include January payslips to be safe?
4)my husband has all supporting documents ready he is coming next week after getting the recent payslip ,bank statement we need to apply as soon as possible because booking appointment days are not available in July only 30th and 31st July are available
4)can i just apply on the 27th July ? is this will make the period less than 6 months (Feb-July)?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool down!
Just make sure you have payslips covering the full 6 months, based on dates covered by your payslips. Don't add extra payslip as it will confuse ECO. As soon as your husband gets paid, you can apply.
As you have gone over the same ground ad nauseum, this thread is now closed. Don't start another thread on the same topic as it will be deleted.


----------

